# Is this blood in the Urine??Please help!



## 16rash (May 10, 2016)

Hi All, 

I am concerned about my tortoise Eddy. when i soaked him this morning, i noticed his urine color is brownish in color, is this blood? 
i recently noticed change in his behavior, he sleep/hid in his burrow for 3-4 days straight and i had to take him out.
i am taking him to vet(Dr Frank Krupa, Avon Lake Clinic,OH) on Thursday evening but any advise/response is highly appreciated . 

Uploading the pic of the urine.please dont mind. 

Thanks!
Rashmi


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 10, 2016)

My Russian also had a few weeks where his pee/poo looked like that, except that tan colored substance, looks like it could be urates stained in POSSIBLY blood. 
He is fine now though and no longer pees out that brownish substance. 
Is it the first time your tortoises has done this?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 10, 2016)

this is how his looked during the second to last time he peed the brownish substance . It looks almost clear. The first few times were darker like yours.


----------



## 16rash (May 10, 2016)

I noticed it 2 weeks ago but that was very slight brown. I thought urine might have got stained as he is eating dandelions leaf. but today it is very dark in color and also he excretes lot of urates ..not sure if that creamish white thing is urate or something else


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 10, 2016)

It looks like that creamish thing COULD be urates. I wasnt sure either. If you do decide to take him to the vet , make sure you keep that sample to show, and keep us updated. I know another member on this forum also stated his tortoise was experiencing the same .


----------



## JoesMum (May 10, 2016)

The creamish white thing is urate. I would expect it to be less solid looking than that - it's a sign that your tort needs more hydration. 

The colour is probably from diet. Dandelions in particular can cause discolouration like that. 

Make sure you are giving your tort good 20-30 minute soaks so that it is properly hydrated.


----------



## jockma (May 11, 2016)

Yeah, first thought was "dandelions". If you feed dandies, that's likely the culprit.


----------



## 16rash (May 11, 2016)

thanks all for the responses! i have taken a sample of the urates for the vet checkup.will keep you posted on the results!


----------



## 16rash (May 11, 2016)

quick update : i soaked him today for 30 minutes as suggested. He peed today with the Urates, dont see any discoloration of the urine but Urates is slightly brownish ..taken a sample to take to vet for checkup. attaching pic for your reference.


----------



## 16rash (May 13, 2016)

Hi All, 

so i have got Eddy's result of the discolored urine/urate sample. it is not blood and was caused by the diet. 
Vet thoroughly checked him . Results are good but one thing though is about his less weight. Vet told us that he is missing density and is very light weight. suggested us to soak him more often to increase his appetite. 

Any other suggestion to increase the appetite or increase the body weight? 

Thanks!


----------



## JoesMum (May 13, 2016)

Density as in bone density? Or just underweight?

Did you get a fecal done? If your tort has worms it will fail to gain weight.


----------



## 16rash (May 13, 2016)

underweight. i did not get the fecal examination done, it was just urine sample. would you advise fecal examination?


----------



## JoesMum (May 13, 2016)

I certainly would. You can feed all you like, but if your tort is carrying parasites then it won't work. 

To increase appetite you need to make sure your temperatures are spot on. Use a temperature gun to make sure your tort basks at the correct temperature and that it is warm enough for it to be able to digest its food.


----------



## 16rash (May 13, 2016)

sure Joe! i will schedule another appointment soon to get the fecal examination done. thanks!


----------



## JoesMum (May 13, 2016)

Your vet will need a fresh poop sample to do the fecal, but not your tort


----------



## jockma (May 13, 2016)

I'd weigh him first thing in the morning, before soaks and feeding. They weigh significantly more after feeding and soaking so you'll get a more accurate weight if you weigh him before that. It's easier to accurately monitor weight gain that way.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 13, 2016)

Yay! Glad its not blood. 
And glad hes okay, minus being light  
It took Max a little while to gain some weight after he got dewormed, but i can feel hes getting heavy  just waiting for some growth lines now. Then ill be a proud mommy.


----------

